# 721 has more than 50 timers!



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't remember reading anything about the number of timers that you can set up on the 721. Last I heard, the 501 had fifty so I thought I would try to surpass that on my 721. I got to 55 timers and it was still going. Has anyone set up more than 55 timers or heard what the max is?


----------



## Greg Haynes (Jul 11, 2002)

55 timers wow!!!! Keep going! Let us know when it stops.


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Haynes _
> *55 timers wow!!!! Keep going! Let us know when it stops. *


I wanted to keep going, but my wife wanted to watch TV! (for some reason, she's not interested in finding out the answer to this question)  I'll try to add some more timers after she goes to bed


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Greg Haynes _
> *55 timers wow!!!! Keep going! Let us know when it stops. *


And the answer is...64 timers (I get an error when I try to add timer #65)


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LarryH _
> *
> 
> I wanted to keep going, but my wife wanted to watch TV! (for some reason, she's not interested in finding out the answer to this question)   *


It's weird my wife has no interest in me messing around with the 721 in front of her either. I was watching the Yankee game over the weekend, and I was basically skipping everything between picthes, fast forwarding, rewinding, skip forward, skip back, basically watching the game as quickly as possible until I saw something good. I quite enjoyed it the experience
She had to leave the room, all the jumping around was bothering her.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LarryH _
> *
> 
> I wanted to keep going, but my wife wanted to watch TV! (for some reason, she's not interested in finding out the answer to this question)  I'll try to add some more timers after she goes to bed  *


My wife is the same way. I got up to 110 scheduled recordings before she made me stop! It got to the point that if I recorded anything besides Days of Our Lives, Passions, American Idol, or Trading Spaces, she got p!ssed. I solved it by buying a second unit. Happy wife = happy me. Enjoy your 721. You'll love the dual tuners.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *
> 
> I solved it by buying a second unit. Happy wife = happy me. Enjoy your 721. You'll love the dual tuners. *


I must be in the wrong line of work


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *I solved it by buying a second unit. Happy wife = happy me.*


I agree. I kept my 501 when I bought my 721 so we would each have our own PVR. Works great except she's been using the 721 and I've been using the 501. (I had hoped for the reverse). Now when I set a timer to record a 3+ hour sporting event, I don't have to erase 3 of her re-occurring timers in the process (this used to upset her for some reason). The reverse is also true: now she doesn't stop my recordings mid-way through because I was "tying up the satellite receiver".


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Another example of marital bliss made possible through technological innovation.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My wife refuses how to even work my HT or Sat system. She turns on the TV and tunes in (GASP!) cable (sorry to use a dirty 5 letter word in this forum).


----------

